# Ceramic coating on a black car



## bainsyboy

Hi, quick question. Has anybody had ceramic coating applied to a black car and is it worth doing or am I still going to wind myself up in how quick black gets dirty?


----------



## FJ1000

Not on the TT, but on my RS4, which is phantom black.

Gtechniq CSL + EXO v3

The car gets less dirty than our golf, which is also black. It only needs a wash and dry and comes up looking like it's been freshly waxed. This was taken a few days ago - the coating was applied in the summer of 2016. I'll also mention that I had the front end wrapped in xpel self healing film (after a front end respray). As good as the ceramic coating is, it can't stop stone chips.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy

Many thanks FJ1000... I think you a have just sold it to me so your car looks really good. I didn't want to pay out and then still be disappointed with the end result as I wasn't sure if ceramic would enhance black... It's my first and last black car though as it's mare to keep clean.. Hence looking in to ceramic coating


----------



## Delta4

It'll still get dirty with a ceramic coating maybe not as quick but it will, the upside is that it will be much easier to clean.


----------



## bainsyboy

I'm just getting fed up with having to wash and wax it all the time Delta4 because as soon as I clean it it looks crap.. And then need to wax it after a wash as it just looks dull on comparison and also getting fed up with spotting new swirl marks... Granted that ceramic won't completely guarantee against swirls but hopefully not as bad as it is now.


----------



## Delta4

Paint correction and a coating is the way forward following up with a careful wash procedure to keep the swirls at bay.


----------



## FJ1000

I'd consider looking into self healing film for the front, and a ceramic coating for the rest. Be warned though - none of this is cheap!

A few more pics of mine below.

Straight after the paint correction and application of the coating at KDS in Gillingham:




























More recent:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy

That's weird as that's where I am looking at having mine done in the new year FJ1000.. Just need my alloys fixed and then shall book it in as your pictures have persuaded me that black does look good with ceramic coating. Ignore my question if it's mentioned above, I'm using my phone to post, but back have you got, mine is black mythos which I wasn't so sure if it would look good with a coating on


----------



## bainsyboy

I've treated it like a baby when washing it Delta 4 yet still have a few swirls..hence to cut down on me having to touch the paint work with waxes etc I was looking at going for the ceramic


----------



## FJ1000

bainsyboy said:


> I've treated it like a baby when washing it Delta 4 yet still have a few swirls..hence to cut down on me having to touch the paint work with waxes etc I was looking at going for the ceramic


How do you wash the car? The only way swirls can be introduced is through contact with the paint - so perhaps there are some improvements to your washing and drying technique/products.

I say this in case you spend loads on the coating, but you still get swirls later because of the washing process. The coating can only do so much.

Mine is phantom black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy

Power jet, snow foam, wash mitt and merguiars shampoo, then blow dry with a pet Grooming dryer that I purchased from amazon and then if needed I use microfibre. I'm guessing that it's whilst I'm waxing it I am putting swirls in in to the paint, which with a ceramic coating I won't have to do


----------



## FJ1000

Doesn't sound too bad.

Are you using 2 buckets with grit guards for the wash?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy

No. As I reckon that any grit and grime should have been washed off by the jet wash.i have the grit guards but they are a bugger to stay in the bucket as normally the feet fall off. Might invest in the merguiars grit guard buckets I think it is.
Take it you're localish, how do you get on with the hard water in the summer with water spots?

Cars booked in for February


----------



## FJ1000

Ok - if you're not using 2 buckets and grit guards, then that's probably why you're getting swirls.

Bin the mitt and get a new one (the gtechniq one is excellent), 2 buckets and 2 grit guards.

Also have a read of this:

https://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/guides/washing-drying

I have these grit guards

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/cleanin ... nsert.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy

Have just ordered two merguirs buckets as already have the grit guards. Then hopefully will be ok when I get the coat applied in Feb. Thanks for your help FJ


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Ok, kind of stupid question to you black paint guru's - if I have applied a ceramic Williams coating is it ok to wax after? Am I removing the coating or adding to it?


----------



## bainsyboy

I won't be waxing mine as more swirls I reckon...although I am going to ask the guy that is doing mine if its ok to use car pro reload on it every now and then to boost the cermaic


----------



## bainsyboy

Have just been googling...found this on a website rusty

"Never wax your car again" is a misnomer here- we do not recommend the use of traditional waxes, as they will temporarily change the behavior of dust, dirt and water sheeting on the surface. The coatings we install are far superior to these types of products but we still recommend upkeep with inorganic quartz sealants containing SiO2 as part of long-term care practices that keep coatings looking and performing their best! For those who still enjoy "waxing" their car, these sealants are compatible with coatings and are utilized to maintain peak showroom shine and slickness.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I've watched Kelly of KDS Keltec doing live demos of the techniques he uses at Waxstock shows, as well as seen examples of his cars there - his own personal Ferrari F355GTS (ex-Clarkson, which he recently sold) had absolutely perfect paint done by themselves, and that was even before they'd applied any protective coatings to it (hours of wet sanding apparently).
If you get your cars done there they'll be nothing short of superb!


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers Bart. It's booked in for February


----------



## bainsyboy

Have picked the car up today...and am over the moon with it. It's the first time that I have noticed the metallic flakes in the paint work without having to search for them


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Very nice


----------



## bhoy78

8) looking gd


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers, was a bit hesitant to have it done, but the shine is amazing and washing it today was so much easier and quicker than having to mess about waxing it. Absolutely amazed with the product so far and it brings out the colour better than any amount of waxing.. I'm now back in love with a black on a car


----------



## Delta4

First wash already ?


----------



## bainsyboy

Yes, as was being a bit sad as wanted to see how good the water beaded lol


----------



## FJ1000

bainsyboy said:


> Yes, as was being a bit sad as wanted to see how good the water beaded lol


Hehe - sounds like something I'd do!

I hope it was a 2 bucket wash! Now the car is pristine - the hard bit is keeping it looking that way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy

My first ever two bucket wash o


----------



## qs950

Recent job


----------



## BrandonS

Have any of you guys applied this yourselves?


----------



## Mvtt

A bit expensive but worth it for a black car.


----------



## bainsyboy

Mvtt said:


> A bit expensive but worth it for a black car.


Nice motor.

I had mine done, overall I am happy with it


----------



## eccles291

bainsyboy said:


> I had mine done, overall I am happy with it


How's it stood up since you had it done? Has it needed redoing yet? (Do they _ever_ need redoing? :? )


----------

